# Shrimp with Rye or White  Bread TNT



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

Mix together in a bowl,chopped cooked shrimp, 8 oz. 8oz. soft cream cheese,1/4 cup butter 2 tab. green onions both green and white, 4 tab. fresh lemon juice 1/4 tea. dill weed, 2-4 tab. Tabasco, salt.Spoon into a pretty serving crock. Cover and refrigerate for at least 24 hours then useing your choice of breads slice either rye or white into thin slices. 
enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yummy!


That it is. I love it on rye bread i've buttered  emmmm
ma


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2012)

That does sound good, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> That does sound good, Ma!


 It's pretty darn good
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the sound of this one


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Mix together in a bowl,chopped cooked shrimp, 8 oz. 8oz. soft cream cheese,1/4 cup butter 2 tab. green onions both green and white, 4 tab. fresh lemon juice 1/4 tea. dill weed, 2-4 tab. Tabasco, salt.Spoon into a pretty serving crock. Cover and refrigerate for at least 24 hours then useing your choice of breads slice either rye or white into thin slices.
> enjoy
> kades


 
Oh stop it, stop it!  You're gonna make us all fat


----------



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Oh stop it, stop it!  You're gonna make us all fat


 
Who me?
ma


----------

